
Apple is Building iMessage into OS X Lion's iChat - alwillis
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/14/apple-is-building-imessage-into-os-x-lions-ichat/
======
alwillis
This is going to be great for folks who’ll have iOS devices and Mac OS X
“Lion” on desktops and laptops. So looking forward to it.

